# Klarträumen | Luzides Träumen



## N00bler (13. Juni 2014)

*Klarträumen | Luzides Träumen*

Hallo zusammen ich bin vor etwa einem Monat auf das Luzide träumen gestoßen, da ich die ganze Sache extrem interessant finde will ich euch das ganze nicht vorenthalten. 




- Was ist ein Klartraum oder ein Luzider Traum überhaupt?

In einem Klartraum (gleichbedeutend mit luzider Traum) ist der Träumende sich bewusst, dass er träumt und kann gewollt Einfluss auf seinen Traum nehmen.

- Kann ich so etwas erlernen, wenn ja, wie?

Ja, jeder kann es erlernen.
Um in einen Klartraum zu gelangen gibt es viele Möglichkeiten bzw...Techniken (Hier findet ihr jede Menge Techniken unter anderem auch wie man einen Klartraum stabilisiert Techniken  )



Wenn ihr mehr darüber erfahren möchtet  hilft.
Let me google that for you


----------



## 3-way (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Klarträumen | Luzides Träumen*

Bitte wat


----------



## N00bler (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Klarträumen | Luzides Träumen*



3-way schrieb:


> Bitte wat


 
Ganz einfach. Es geht darum wie man seine Träume kontrollieren kann. Jetzt kommt mein Liebings Smiley zum Einsatz :


----------



## hodenbussard (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Klarträumen | Luzides Träumen*

Jungs,Jungs,Jungs........Finger weg von den Drogen


----------



## -Ultima- (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Klarträumen | Luzides Träumen*

Ich kenne das und hab es früher (das letzte mal vor ca. 6 Jahren) häufig erlebt. 
Habe aber bis jetzt nie recherchiert... Danke das du mich daran erinnerst N00bler 

*@3-way*
Stell dir vor du träumst gerade und weißt im Traum, dass du in Wirklichkeit im Bett liegst.
Es fühlt sich sehr Real an und du kannst den Traum und dich selbst darin steuern.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Klarträumen | Luzides Träumen*

Das sind keine Drogen, man trickst das Gehirn aus bzw. man behält sein Bewusstsein bei einem Traum oder erlangt es. Das Funktioniert in der Tat ist aber sehr sehr schwer, da das Gehirn das verhindern möchte und entweder das Szenario anpasst oder aber einen erwachen lässt. Ich bin vor etwa 7 Jahren auf das Thema gestoßen und hatte bewusst erst 2 luzide Träume auch wenn nur kurz. Mein bester Freund hingegen kann das schon immer wofür ich ihn schon beneide.


----------



## Thallassa (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Klarträumen | Luzides Träumen*

Ich mach das schon mein ganzes Leben lang (Soweit ich zurückdenken kann - und logischerweise nicht jede Nacht) - was mir nicht bewusst war, war die Tatsache dass das anscheinend ungewöhnlich ist


----------



## N00bler (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Klarträumen | Luzides Träumen*

@MysticBinary82

So schwer ist das gar nicht. Wie schon bereits gesagt gibt es wirklich viele Techniken die dich kaum Aufwand kosten und dennoch effektiev sind! ein Beispiel : Stell dir über den Tag verteilt bewusst die Frage "Träume ich gerade?" Währenddessen suchst du in der Umgebung nach Auffäligkeiten (Im Traum z.b ist deine Hand total verzerrt oder sieht merkwürdig aus). Irgendwann machst du das auch unterbewusst im Traum und dann macht's, KLICK!


----------



## MysticBinary82 (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Klarträumen | Luzides Träumen*



Thallassa schrieb:


> Ich mach das schon mein ganzes Leben lang - was mir nicht bewusst war, war die Tatsache dass das anscheinend ungewöhnlich ist



Das lustige ist, das es das eigentlich nicht ist aber viele es einfach nicht beachten. Das häufigste Phänomen bei Klarträumern ist ja das Fliegen. Aber ich hab das im Traum noch nie gemacht egal ob Klar oder Unterbewusst. Was aber auch von Vorteil ist, wenn man sich seine Träume gut merken kann. So erkennt man wohlmöglich im Schlaf wenn ein Traum ein Traum ist. Etwas lesen im Traum ist sehr schwer, wenn überhaupt richtig möglich. Einzelne Wörter gehen aber klare zusammenhängende Sätze gehen nicht.

Randbemerkung. Inception lügt was die Zeitspanne in einem Traum angeht. Diese laufen in Echtzeit ab und nicht schneller oder langsamer.

@N00bler
Solche Sachen hab ich versucht, das geht nicht außer man hat nichts anderes zu tun. So was ist zu unnütz als das man sich das gut in den Tagesablauf zu integrieren. Da ist es mir lieber meine Träume besser zu kennen. Es gibt Momente da bin ich preluzid und das nicht zu selten. Ich muss nur meinen Geist soweit bringen das er besser erkennt wenn es ein Traum ist. Problem ist auch, dass Stress und andere äußere Faktoren da auch im Wege stehen können.
 Zumal die Frage "Träume ich gerade" selbst in einem Traum mit nein beantwortet werden kann, da bei hyperrealistischen Träumen man das gar nicht in Frage stellt. Man muss zu der Frage noch ein Paar Tests sich aneignen, z.B. durch die Wand versuchen zu greifen oder in die Luft springen etc.


----------



## N00bler (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Klarträumen | Luzides Träumen*

@MysticBinary82

Wenn du nochmal in einen Klartraum reinkommst erschaffe dir eine Traumperson der du die Aufgabe gibst dich daran im nächsten Traum zu erinnern das du träumst. Diese Methode funktioniert bei mir perfekt! Außerdem währe es vorteilhaft das Klarträumen mit positiven Emotionen zu verbinden. Autosuggestion oder auch SSILD vor dem einschlafen sind nun wirklich zu schaffen (Bei denen kann ich auch gut abschalten  ).




PS: Mit "Im Traum z.b ist deine Hand total verzerrt oder sieht merkwürdig aus" wollte ich eine Realitycheck andeuten. War etwas undeutlich formuliert, sorry.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Klarträumen | Luzides Träumen*

Es ist möglich so was zuerlernen.Unter der Vorraussetzung man träumt den gleichen oder einen ähnlichen Traum in kurzer zeit nochmal und man ist bewusst das es sich um einem traum handelt.Ich geb dir mal einen beispiel was ich erlebt habe.Und zwar habe ich einen Traum innerhalb von 2 Tage fast das gleiche geträumt(Alptraum).
Also war kein schöner traum.Und zwar hab ich im ersten traum erlebt wie ich in eine tiefe Schlucht falle ins endlose tiefe und anschließend schweißbadend und erschrocken aufgewacht.Aber beim zweiten Traum mit dem gleichem ablauf, sagte ich zu mir im Traum.Warten wir mal ab und schaun was passiert.Naja irgendwann sah ich das dann der Boden im näher kam,aber ich schlug nicht auf,auf dem Bodem auf sondern lande ganz sanft auf dem Boden.Solange man sich bewusst das es sich um ein Traum handelt ,kannst man es auch beeinflussen.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Klarträumen | Luzides Träumen*

Das Problem ist nur, ich träume nie das selbe. Immer was anderes und meistens wirr und seltsam. Deswegen ist es schwer da irgendwas zu beeinflussen. Zumal es mir bis jetzt nur gelungen ist kurz einen Traum zu beeinflussen und danach ist mein Bewusstsein wieder eingeschlafen. Ich denke auch, dass es wichtig ist seine eigene Technik zu finden und ich habe meine schlicht noch nicht gefunden. Da ich Misanthrop bin erschaffe ich mir sicher keine Traumperson (scherz).


----------



## Beam39 (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Klarträumen | Luzides Träumen*

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das die Qualität des Schlafes unter diesen Umständen bestimmt zunimmt. Aber bei Leuten die brutal schnarchen, ich z.B. , müsste man erst das Schnarchen in den Griff bekommen damit man überhaupt was träumen kann.

Bewusst träume ich nämlich nur noch sehr sehr selten und ich denke das ist mit dem extremen Schnarchen verbunden.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Klarträumen | Luzides Träumen*

Ich habe mir das mal so durch gelesen und muss sagen: Hut ab vor Leuten, die das können.

Ich selber werde wohl _nie_ zu sowas im Stande sein. Ich träume schon seit mehreren jahren nix mehr. Ebenso bin ich froh, auf 4-5 Stunden Schlaf zu kommen und diese auch mal am Stück durchschlafen zu können. Ich denke mal, unter den Vorrausetzungen wird sowas nicht möglich sein


----------



## MysticBinary82 (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Klarträumen | Luzides Träumen*

Ja Schnarchen verhindert den Tiefschlaf zudem beeinträchtig es die Sauerstoffaufnahmen. Wenn das wirklich ein Problem sein sollte für dich, dann solltest du vielleicht mal mit einem HNO darüber sprechen.

@N00bler
Realitycheck ist auch so eine Sache, gerade bei realistischen träumen stellt man das gesehene ja nicht wirklich in Frage und dieses in Frage stellen ist ja so essentiell wichtig. Ich werde da aber dennoch am Ball bleiben.

@Pseudoephedrin
Oh das klingt nicht gut. Schlaf ist so wichtig. Hast du Einschlafprobleme, viel Stress oder Probleme abzuschalten?

 Apropos, ich gehe jetzt erst mal schlafen - auf das ein luzider Traum dabei ist. 
 Gute Nacht alle miteinander.


----------



## N00bler (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Klarträumen | Luzides Träumen*



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ich träume schon seit mehreren jahren nix mehr.:



Das stimmt nicht wirklich. Jeder Mensch träumt jede Nacht mehrere Träume nur erinnert man sich meistens nicht daran. Versuch dich einfach nach dem aufwachen feste an einen Traum zu erinnern nach ein par Tagen hat dein Gehirn regristriert das dass anscheinend wichtig ist und nun fängst du nach und nach an dich an immer mehr Träume zu erinnern.





Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ich selber werde wohl nie zu sowas im Stande sein.



Das stimmt auch nicht! Das einzigste was dir im Moment im weg steht ist das du denkst das du so etwas nie schaffen wirst, die Selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung spielt bei sowas eine ganz große Rolle. Beim Klarträumen muss man einfach ganz fest an Dinge glauben und sie geschehen.


Du kannst auch mal in verschiedenen KT Foren die Nase reinstecken dort gibt es viele Tipps etc...
Gutes Gelingen Pseudo!


----------



## nfsgame (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Klarträumen | Luzides Träumen*

Die Suchfunktion ist ein Mysterium...

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...xperiment-luzide-traeume.html?highlight=luzid


----------



## N00bler (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Klarträumen | Luzides Träumen*

Huch! Das so ein Thread schon bereits erstellt wurde ist mir ein Mysterium!


----------

